# Cubing Channel progress



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi guys, I was thinking of sharing my cubing channel progress with you guys, so yeah!
I just started on wed 17 Nov
1 December: 519 views, 15 subs.
It would really help to sub too!
My channel name: SpeedCubing RDJ
Thanks!


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2021)

You should post it here or put it in your profile so people can easily see it!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 1, 2021)

You mean my channel link?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 3, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM9FdAjeWvl-3lPV7K5PGDw/videos


my channel!!!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 3, 2021)

Today, 551 views and 17 subs! Thanks for the subs guys!
Checkout the new vid I will be posting!


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> You mean my channel link?


yes, you can edit your profile so your youtube shows up as part of your profile 

for example (on desktop) my profile links my youtube channel


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 3, 2021)

There!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Update: 647 views, 20 subs! Doing not bad! Thanks for the subs!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 8, 2021)

@SpeedCubing RDJ Your channel is growing so fast! 5 subs in just a few days? That's epic. I currently only have 24subs.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Today 12:24 pm 679 views and 20subs stull


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey guys, I’m thinking of having a personalised greeting to start my videos like for example cubeheads one is Yoooooooo 
Can you guys think of some nice greetings? Thanks!


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 10, 2021)

Greetings.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Greetings.


Haha!

@SpeedCubing RDJ Choose a greeting that you enjoy and believe in-If we pick it for you or it’s crowd sourced that defeats the purpose of us watching your videos because you have something original to offer to the overwhelming mountain of content that exists.

I do think the opening greetings are fun though. I use “Whats up nerds” for my channel because it ties into my username and my core beliefs that needs rule the world and that embracing our nerdiness is good for the soul.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi guys jus decided to change my channel name to CubeBread instead


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

Lol


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 12, 2021)

I actually considered making my username CubeBread when I joined. I decided a color would be better.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

Lol


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 12, 2021)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Lol


If you say my name out loud it kind of does sound like CubeBread. Did you decide on your "intro"?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

It’s gonna be whawha whasapp guys, it’s CubeBread


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 12, 2021)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> It’s gonna be whawha whasapp guys, it’s CubeBread


Yeeeesss I like it! GJ.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

However I will only change the name of my friends and I go to different schools!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 12, 2021)

If* However I will only change the name of my friends and I go to different schools!


----------

